# Beginners timeline expectancy?



## slyder

Welcome and funny user name.

This is completely different for everyone. Some ppl pick it up that day, took me 3 full days to make it down the hill and not till the beginning of my 2nd year to learn to truly use my feet to initiate turns "properly"

So don't set a timeline in your mind. Get some good instruction so you don't learn bad habits that you will need to break later. This will also help/let you advance faster.


----------



## GnuBie

slyder said:


> Welcome and funny user name.
> 
> This is completely different for everyone. Some ppl pick it up that day, took me 3 full days to make it down the hill and not till the beginning of my 2nd year to learn to truly use my feet to initiate turns "properly"
> 
> So don't set a timeline in your mind. Get some good instruction so you don't learn bad habits that you will need to break later. This will also help/let you advance faster.



Ah thanks lol I like to think I'm clever. ha ha.

I guessed there would be variations in each persons experience but I thought there might be some sort of expected general average. My Background forces the habit of measuring returns on an investment so i guess you can blame me for trying right?

I don't really have a timeline or expectations for myself just goals. Right now I am so new that I'm just focusing on getting the basics in concrete so when it's time to make a jump in progression I have the foundation to support it.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

U kind of got a tough board to learn on....likely will be whoop ass on u for awhile...steep learning curve and that board will be taking you for a ride...its not impossible....but a high end board is very responsive and thus not that forgiving...but stick with it and you will end up being a decent rider. Best get some lessons....if you rode 3 days a week and had lessons every 3rd day you would progress fairly quickly compared to most noobs. Its about putting in regular time...but if you only ride 2x/month you will just be relearning compared to riding 3 days per week.


----------



## jtg

^Do you think the fact that she's on a smaller board will counter that somewhat? 146 B Pro C3 is rated for 80-150lbs. So it might not be too bad, but probably want longer at some point.

Actually given that it's short, and flex is 4.5 on GNU's scale, why do you say that will be difficult at all? Just because of C3? Aside from that, softer, shorter board doesn't seem like it would be a handful.
(Not really arguing, just curious...no experience with that board myself.)

Then again, the guy in the other thread is over 9000 pounds and rides a 100cm board


----------



## PorkCereal

I rode once a year for 2 years then decided too really get into it this year. So like most said, the third or forth day consecutively will have you comfortable doing any thing but blacks. If your having trouble with one aspect, force yourself to do it all the way down a run or two. Thats how I picked up toe side.


----------



## GnuBie

wrathfuldeity said:


> U kind of got a tough board to learn on....likely will be whoop ass on u for awhile...steep learning curve and that board will be taking you for a ride...its not impossible....but a high end board is very responsive and thus not that forgiving...but stick with it and you will end up being a decent rider. Best get some lessons....if you rode 3 days a week and had lessons every 3rd day you would progress fairly quickly compared to most noobs. Its about putting in regular time...but if you only ride 2x/month you will just be relearning compared to riding 3 days per week.


Everything I have learned so far has been on a K2 Luna 149 I borrowed from a friend before I was able to pick up my own gear. I didn't like that board for some reason, it just felt harder to maneuver, maybe a little stiff? I'm not entirely sure. (it could have been the fact that I had no idea how to maneuver in the first place)

After riding that board twice I decided I was mildly obsessed, & I should start researching my own gear. I decided the 146 might be better for me from what I read since my weight has a tenancy to fluctuate between 135-145lbs. I chose a more advanced board on purpose thinking I could progress into it & I won't progress out of it for quite sometime. I also chose it based on the style of riding I want to do & the conditions of the west coast.

I JUST rode my C3 for the first time on Friday for about 9 hours & was able to link my turns nicely. I am really happy with the board but I would agree it is way more unforgiving, on a positive note my wipe-outs were much more impressive.

I have a friend who is well seasoned & has been teaching me when he is able but will probably only get a chance to do that once or twice a month. other than that I'm thinking I will be going 2 times a week & more if conditions allow. I will look into lessons once I pay for my season pass


----------



## GnuBie

PorkCereal said:


> I rode once a year for 2 years then decided too really get into it this year. So like most said, the third or forth day consecutively will have you comfortable doing any thing but blacks. If your having trouble with one aspect, force yourself to do it all the way down a run or two. Thats how I picked up toe side.


Good advice, that's exactly what I did for toe side, heel side was a lot easier for me.


----------



## ridinbend

GnuBie said:


> Good advice, that's exactly what I did for toe side, heel side was a lot easier for me.


My wife learned on a 152 roxy eminence that was a camber board. I think you will do fine. Be sure to try the forward lean on the back of the binding to help you engage your turns quicker. Best of luck.


----------



## speedjason

3 days to get started and life time to perfect it?


----------



## twowheeled

GnuBie said:


> Everything I have learned so far has been on a K2 Luna 149 I borrowed from a friend before I was able to pick up my own gear. I didn't like that board for some reason, it just felt harder to maneuver, maybe a little stiff? I'm not entirely sure. (it could have been the fact that I had no idea how to maneuver in the first place)
> 
> After riding that board twice I decided I was mildly obsessed, & I should start researching my own gear. I decided the 146 might be better for me from what I read since my weight has a tenancy to fluctuate between 135-145lbs. I chose a more advanced board on purpose thinking I could progress into it & I won't progress out of it for quite sometime. I also chose it based on the style of riding I want to do & the conditions of the west coast.
> 
> I JUST rode my C3 for the first time on Friday for about 9 hours & was able to link my turns nicely. I am really happy with the board but I would agree it is way more unforgiving, on a positive note my wipe-outs were much more impressive.
> 
> I have a friend who is well seasoned & has been teaching me when he is able but will probably only get a chance to do that once or twice a month. other than that I'm thinking I will be going 2 times a week & more if conditions allow. I will look into lessons once I pay for my season pass


if you're riding twice a week you should pick it up quick. Especially if you are putting in full days. For me 15-20 days I was able to move from what I considered beginner to intermediate. My advice is spend some time learning how to fall properly so you aren't scorpioning yourself or trying to catch yourself with your hands. the biggest speedbump to progression is often injuring yourself and getting fustrated because of that.


----------



## GnuBie

speedjason said:


> 3 days to get started and life time to perfect it?


Lol, I like that answer!


----------



## GnuBie

twowheeled said:


> if you're riding twice a week you should pick it up quick. Especially if you are putting in full days. For me 15-20 days I was able to move from what I considered beginner to intermediate. My advice is spend some time learning how to fall properly so you aren't scorpioning yourself or trying to catch yourself with your hands. the biggest speedbump to progression is often injuring yourself and getting fustrated because of that.


Yeah, I couldn't agree more with you, I have been focusing more on toe side right now just so it's easier on my body to fall up on my knees instead of on my butt, or like you said scorpioning lol! I try to remember to (for lack of a better term) "Falcon Punch" the ground when I fall instead of palms down for impact. 

15-20 days sounds pretty good, I'd be happy with that lol.

Any good falling tips?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

falling, 
try to angle yourself...so that you glance, bounce and slide...go with the fall and tuck and roll or slide...don't try to stop with your hands or arms...you will break them.

impact with the biggest body part, e.g. chest, torso, thigh, hip, one butt cheek (falling heelside...twist to the side...don't land or squarely on your butt...you will bruise your tailbone...also try to drop in the knees...so that ur lower to the ground...generally sit to oneside and roll back.

don't punch with your fist...instead chris cross your arms over your chest and hug yourself...do not put your arms out!

make yourself small/compact if ur about to bail...grab yourself and drop in the knees.

If ur worried about your knees...wear volleyball knee pads under your pants.

if you wipe out with some speed...keep your board up....just slide to burn off some speed before putting it down....actually going fast...get low and if you wipe out ...just slide...hopefully not into someone/tree/cliff/treewell. 

if you fall down a chute or steep and your head is going down first twist around or if on your back...flip back...do everything to get your board going down first instead of your head.


----------



## GnuBie

My falls are pretty close to this.......lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity

hey if you come up to bakes and want some help or tour...pm and I try to meet up.


----------



## USMC75

Hello All!
I have read this convo, pretty much top to bottom and have a couple questions...

I have a friend who had virtually no snow exp(ski or board) and went to buy a Full Advanced setup. Gnu board(?Pickle?), Union Bindings, And Burton boots..He has been spending 1-2 days a week on his board and not really picking up much. Taken a lesson or two, but still seems very out of control. He is not very athletic, is a doctor during the day, but has some ability.

1) So a board does make a difference in the learning curve? Did he jump 'too deep'?
2)Should he stick with it on the equipment he has? Recommend more lessons?


----------



## Booo!

USMC75 said:


> Hello All!
> I have read this convo, pretty much top to bottom and have a couple questions...
> 
> I have a friend who had virtually no snow exp(ski or board) and went to buy a Full Advanced setup. Gnu board(?Pickle?), Union Bindings, And Burton boots..He has been spending 1-2 days a week on his board and not really picking up much. Taken a lesson or two, but still seems very out of control. He is not very athletic, is a doctor during the day, but has some ability.
> 
> 1) So a board does make a difference in the learning curve? Did he jump 'too deep'?
> 2)Should he stick with it on the equipment he has? Recommend more lessons?


He might just not have the legs for it yet. Snowboarding is pretty hard. Practice makes perfect tho.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

USMC75 said:


> Hello All!
> 1) So a board does make a difference in the learning curve? Did he jump 'too deep'?
> 2)Should he stick with it on the equipment he has? Recommend more lessons?


1...yes and perhaps
2...perhaps...yes more lessons.

Actually I'm guilty of the same, highend stiff cambered freeride deck...the first 1-2 years it beat me up took me for a ride. Finally got the skills to ride the thing without completely wrecking myself. And now 7-8 years after getting the thing can probably ride it pretty well....note to self should take it out for a spin...haven't rode it for at least a year.


----------



## t21

wrathfuldeity said:


> falling,
> try to angle yourself...so that you glance, bounce and slide...go with the fall and tuck and roll or slide...don't try to stop with your hands or arms...you will break them.
> 
> impact with the biggest body part, e.g. chest, torso, thigh, hip, one butt cheek (falling heelside...twist to the side...don't land or squarely on your butt...you will bruise your tailbone...also try to drop in the knees...so that ur lower to the ground...generally sit to oneside and roll back.
> 
> don't punch with your fist...instead chris cross your arms over your chest and hug yourself...do not put your arms out!
> 
> make yourself small/compact if ur about to bail...grab yourself and drop in the knees.
> 
> If ur worried about your knees...wear volleyball knee pads under your pants.
> 
> if you wipe out with some speed...keep your board up....just slide to burn off some speed before putting it down....actually going fast...get low and if you wipe out ...just slide...hopefully not into someone/tree/cliff/treewell.
> 
> if you fall down a chute or steep and your head is going down first twist around or if on your back...flip back...do everything to get your board going down first instead of your head.


 just to add to wrath's list. If you happen to be falling head first on steep while traversing or turning with pretty good amount of snow,lower yourself and try to go with the direction your going and do a head over heel rollover then land on your board standing up,i just did that saturday:laugh:


----------



## CassMT

sometimes it just happens so fast there is nothing to be done, stay low enough so you don't just slap like a falling tree if possible. anytime you find yourself sliding after the fall, be it on your back, butt or whatever, use that momentum to pop back up again, be not like the polar bear, though he is cute
.
.
.
.


----------



## Booo!

Did anyone mention helmet, padded shorts and wrist-guards?


----------



## GnuBie

Awesome falling tips guys! Thanks a bunch. I haven't been to baker yet but I'll be at Stevens alllllllll day Saturday! Dusk til dawn......

If I get the opportunity to head to baker I'll hit you up for sure, I can always use some pointers


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## twowheeled

you can practice falling by sliding out on your heelside every time you stop to do up your bindings. Instead of just stopping, teetering on your edge and then planting on your butt, practice the sit down motion while sliding the edge out and extending your legs in one fluid motion. If you do it properly most of the energy will be spraying the snow out in front of you instead of falling on your ass. 

Always elbows at your sides relaxed when falling backwards. Never reach your hands out to catch. When I fall backwards it's more like gently lying down to take a break. You will become more familiar with your point of no return, where you have to fall, and anticipate it.

Falling forwards is really tough to learn. I still reach my hands out sometimes, but usually slide them above my head. Saves your wrists but it can wreck your shoulders. Best way is to grab your chest with both palms. Remember always to relax when you fall, because when you tense up you start pulling and spraining things.


----------

